# A longer movie of my American Flyer trains



## jboggess (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry for the bumpyness. Its hard to flim and drive at the same time.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The first engine I have.
It is my whole collection of S.:thumbsup: 
I think, I may have a small box of more S somewhere in my mess.


What are you filming with.
Can you set it up somewhere to take the video while your running?


----------



## jboggess (Mar 3, 2012)

Im filming with my ipod. Lame i know hwell:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jboggess said:


> Im filming with my ipod. Lame i know hwell:



It's not bad, I don't have a Ipod. 
I used the camera's film mode.

But your first one is almost like my first one.:thumbsup:

Hey....you got to start somewhere. 
You don't have a digital camera?

I thing I noticed is when you throw a switch those suckers are loud.
Unless it was something else making the sound?

I wish Lionel had put the chugging thing in their old trains back then.
Chug...Chug..Chug I like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## jboggess (Mar 3, 2012)

No i dont have a video camera but i wish. 

Yes the nosie was me throwing the switches, they are pretty loud, but they do the trick. 

The chuging sound is pretty awesome. Thats why i like American Flyer, but Lionel has some pretty cool stuff to. I like there trolley's alot!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jboggess said:


> No i dont have a video camera but i wish.
> 
> Yes the nosie was me throwing the switches, they are pretty loud, but they do the trick.
> 
> The chuging sound is pretty awesome. Thats why i like American Flyer, but Lionel has some pretty cool stuff to. I like there trolley's alot!



I don't have a video camera either.

Most of the digital cameras have a video mode. 

That is what I used to take my Crummy videos. 
Here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7065


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice.. You can always tell a American Flyer Baldwin when it's running.. I have 2..


----------

